# Lutheran Satire: How to Start Your Own Cult



## Theoretical (Sep 29, 2011)

As with most of this Lutheran pastor's satire, this one's pretty well-done, and frankly describes the histories of a lot of cults.

[video=youtube;iNs_R1bT9I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNs_R1bT9I0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## JoannaV (Sep 29, 2011)

I wanted it to be more subtle :-( I'm obviously not in the right frame of mind for this today haha.


----------

